# WAFA Course accepting applicants



## RRHB (Feb 5, 2007)

River Runners is hosting a Wilderness Advanced First Aid course on the Arkansas May 14th through May 17th. This course will include CPR and be geared to raft guides and kayakers with the scenarios staged on river. Can be used for WFR re-cert if WMA certified. It is also possible to take a 'bridge' course and upgrade to WFR in the future. Cost is $450.00 with a 10% discount for professional guides and includes free camping on-site. Space is limited, 50% deposit required to hold spot. Contact [email protected] or private message me.


----------

